# fiance visa4uk new website



## mariag (May 1, 2014)

Hi, i am trying to apply as a fiancee, he is british and i am mexican, we have 2 years waiting to make the application, but now the website is soooooo confuse!!
We would like to know if we have to apply as:
settlement-settlement-marriage
but we guess other option as:
settlement-settlement-proposed civil partnership (but we are not the same sex as especified in the guidance.

if someone have the information, please, that would be great.
Thank and good luck for who are applying


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mariag said:


> Hi, i am trying to apply as a fiancee, he is british and i am mexican, we have 2 years waiting to make the application, but now the website is soooooo confuse!!
> We would like to know if we have to apply as:
> settlement-settlement-marriage
> but we guess other option as:
> ...


Are you trying to apply for a fiancée visa for the UK? If so you need to post your message here: Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad. I can move your message for you if you like.


----------

